# What is LSA



## Diane1415

I have a recipe for banana and Lime cake that calls for 1 tablespoon of LSA.
What is it? what does it do? and where can I get it?
the big question is Do I really need it?


----------



## Robo410

is this a published recipe? or a hand copied or family recipe.  my guess is that it is "short hand" for something like salt substistute or citrus flavoring.  Maybe a baking powder agent.  ???


----------



## Diane1415

It is a recipe published in an e-book by www.vegansecrets.com I presume that the recipe was contributed by an over-seas contributor.


----------



## Diane1415

OOOps I checked and it was contibuted by someone in Tennesee.


----------



## Robo410

Well, it is a cake for vegans so it is a butter or milk substitue, probably soy...but as to what, I dunno.  Check out a health food site or do a google search. see what turns up.


----------



## Aurora

LSA is a vegan dietary supplement/cereal which consists of ground *L*inseeds, *S*unflower seeds and *A*lmonds.

You can find it in natural food stores.


----------



## Caine

*LSA Mix* 

3 parts Linseed (flaxseed)
2 parts sunflower seeds
1 part almonds
Combine and grind up in a coffee grinder into a fine powder. Keep in a tightly sealed container in the fridge to maintain freshness. It can also be purchased already ground from most health food stores, in 1 pound or 2 pound bags, or as a bulk food item.

*OR*​ 
It's a naturally occurring psychedelic drug equivalent to the better known, but chemically produced, drug called LSD.


----------



## Diane1415

Thanks  so much.
I didn't think of a google search but am not sure that would help anyway.
Now I know what it is and how to put it together I will have to make the cake soon.
Again Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Aurora

Caine said:
			
		

> *LSA Mix*
> 
> 3 parts Linseed (flaxseed)
> 2 parts sunflower seeds
> 1 part almonds


 
Interesting mix.  Every recipe for LSA mix that I've seen or used always call for equal parts Linseed, sunflower and almonds.

Since flaxseed is such a powerful laxative I would be reluctant to make it 50% of the mix.


----------



## Caine

Aurora said:
			
		

> Interesting mix. Every recipe for LSA mix that I've seen or used always call for equal parts Linseed, sunflower and almonds.
> 
> Since flaxseed is such a powerful laxative I would be reluctant to make it 50% of the mix.


 

*Linseed Sunflower Almond From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. LSA, a Linseed (Flaxseed), Sunflower and Almond mix, is used to provide essential fatty acids, soluble fibre and other nutrients for a Liver Cleansing Diet made famous by Dr Sandra Cabot. LSA is prepared by grinding up 3 parts Linseed, 2 parts Sunflower seed and one part Almond.* 
I don't make this stuff up, ya know?


----------



## Aurora

Caine said:
			
		

> I don't make this stuff up, ya know?


 
Well, that certainly would be cleansing!

I'll stick to a 1-1-1 mix.

Thanks.


----------



## Robo410

A google search turned up thousands of acronym possibilities..Louisiana Seafood Authority, Lincoln Settlement Association, etc...but a vegan health food store confirms what others have noted...a seed and nut  floour additive.  happy baking.


----------



## bethzaring

I am not familiar with LSA but I have a lot of experience with eating, grinding and cooking with flax seed.  From my experience it is NOT a powerful laxative in my system.  I would choke down a quarter cup of the stuff every morning with no noticeable effects in the regularity department.  I would not hestitate to use the 321 ratio.  I am interested in this mixture, did you determine the purpose of it in the cake?


----------



## Caine

Flaxseed is not a laxative. It is, however, a soluble fibre that will aid and support digestive system and colon health. It is also an excellent source of Omega-3 fatty acids. I don't use LSA (or LSD either) myself, but I do consume 3000 mg of psyllium a day, in capsule form, to help reduce my cholesterol, and 2000 mg of fish oil and 2000 mg of flaxseed oil, also in capsule form, a day to provide Omega-3 fatty acids, because as much as I enjoy a good red snapper or tilapia fillet, I really do not WANT to eat fish 4 or more times a week.


----------



## Aurora

Caine said:
			
		

> Flaxseed is not a laxative. It is, however, a soluble fibre that will aid and support digestive system and colon health. It is also an excellent source of Omega-3 fatty acids. I don't use LSA (or LSD either) myself, but I do consume 3000 mg of psyllium a day, in capsule form, to help reduce my cholesterol, and 2000 mg of fish oil and 2000 mg of flaxseed oil, also in capsule form, a day to provide Omega-3 fatty acids, because as much as I enjoy a good red snapper or tilapia fillet, I really do not WANT to eat fish 4 or more times a week.


 
Actually, flaxseed is 40 percent fiber. 1/3 of which is soluable and 2/3 is insoluable. Any food product which has such high fiber content will have a laxative effect the same as oat or wheat bran or psyllium. According to Drugstore.com (http://www.drugstore.com/qxa1772_333181_sespider-what_is_flaxseed.htm) flaxseed powder can be used as a fiber laxative. It may not have the same effect on everyone but it has a laxative effect. Other references and studies report the same laxative quality, for example Tarpila S, Kivinen A. Ground flaxseed is an effective hypolipidemic bulk laxative [abstract]. _Gastroenterology_. 1997;112:A836.

It should also be noted that flaxseed consumption may interfere with the absorption of certain prescription medications and a doctor or pharmacist should be consulted when consuming flax containing foods to your diet.


----------



## Diane1415

I still do not know the purpose of the mix in the dake but today I will be able to make it and we will see. I could not make the cake over the weeekend because all of the organic bananas sold at the local supermarkit were extremely green and I had to wait for them to ripen.
I will let y'all know how it turns out. I might even try a recipe without the LSA just to see.


----------



## kyles

It'll make it taste nice. I used to use it when I used to make bread. Sandra Cabot is an Australian doctor, her liver cleansing diet was big about 10 years ago, which made LSA a household ingredient in Australia when I lived there.

I don't know if all the precious oils stay intact in the baking process, I suspect not, but the flavour will be there.

I look forward to seeing how it turned out.


----------



## Diane1415

I thought I would be able to last thursday but....I will let you all know when I am able to make it - I am shooting for Wed.


----------

